#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is the lucky number hidden in your name?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

From the small kids counting the lucky number hidden in the name is something that people try to calculate. 

It is something interesting. Some calculate that by allocating the number of the letter in the letter from the alphabetical order.

So what is your lucky number and how are you calculating it?

Thank you!

----------

